# Nero 7 Essentials Serial Number



## AXL72 (Sep 29, 2007)

I would like to know how do I get pass the error message I keep getting when I try and install Nero 7 Essential. It keeps on telling me that it is an incorrect serial number please re enter it. Can this be use for windows XP Pro

Can some one please help me with this.


Thanks


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You will need to contact the manufacturer if you believe you are entering the correct serial number and it isn't working. We can't help you get around it.


----------



## AXL72 (Sep 29, 2007)

Is there a way that I can find out what the serial number is?


----------



## LazerDino (Aug 24, 2007)

If none of the options to find your serial number found here on Nero's site works for you, you will probably have to contact Nero.


----------



## Eevaluator (Sep 24, 2007)

It is unclear if you are trying to pirate software or install software you legally own. If it is the later, contacting Nero, as is suggested above, should work. You will probably need original invoice information. Without it, publishers or sellers are usually unwilling to help.

If your serial number is handwritten, you may find that you are misreading it. For instance is that zero an oh? Is the five an s? You can even confuse a capital H for an A if you lines are not straight.

Sometimes when you look at a series of alphanumeric characters you see words or familiar number combinations in the series. Those can confuse. For instance, if you see the word PAL, make sure you have not confused the H and A as described in the paragraph above.

Also, some manufactures use case-specific identifiers. In such a condition, a capital I, a lowercase L, and the number 1 (Il1) could be confused.

Good luck.


----------

